# 2002 Nissan Altima NO HEAT!



## nissan98pf (Feb 1, 2008)

I have an 02 altima, the blower works fine, but the air does not get hot. I checked the coolant and it is topped off. First off how would I remove the heater control, and second what could be the problem if its not the heater control?? If you can help me it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## herman (Mar 23, 2004)

First thing would be to remove trapped air in coolant system.


----------

